# FR: And when you do?



## OpalHohn

Y a-t-il un équivalent français à cela?

-What's your favorite dance?
-I don't dance much.
-And when you *do*?

On le traduirait comme ça?

-Quelle est ta danse préférée?
-Je ne danse guère.

Maintenant, voilà mon problème. C'est "*Et quand tu fait?*" ou "*Et quand tu la fait?*" _ou_ Est-ce que tout les deux sont maladroit et on ne les utiliserait jamais l'un ou l'autre dans la vie quotidien? Ce serait le meilleur choix? "*Et quand tu danses?*"

Merci!


----------



## pointvirgule

_Et quand tu le fais ?
_(Le pronom est masculin, parce que l'action de danser n'a pas de genre.)


----------



## OpalHohn

D'accord. Alors, *Et quand tu le fais?* est le meilleur choix? Pas *Et quand tu fais?*


----------



## pointvirgule

Il manque un complément d'objet_ à Et quand tu fais ?_ À cette question incomplète, l'on répondrait : _Et quand je fais quoi ?_ Le pronom _le _est nécessaire ici.


----------



## OpalHohn

D'accord. Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Since we say,_ faire *de la* danse_ (not _faire la danse_ ), I'd rather say, _Et quand tu *en* fais ?_

The neuter definite article (_le_) doesn't sound very natural to me in this context…


----------



## MaldiniNothomb

Hi, 


I agree with Maître Capello, you should write « et quand tu en fais ? »


However, you could just replace "do" by the verb above, « et quand tu danses ? »


----------



## pointvirgule

Maître Capello said:


> Since we say,_ faire *de la* danse_ (not _faire la danse_ ), I'd rather say, _Et quand tu *en* fais ?_



_— Quelle est ta danse préférée ?
— Je ne danse pas beaucoup/souvent.
— Et quand tu en fais ?_ 

M'enfin, mon cher Capello, _en_ ne marche pas dans le contexte. Ou j'ai mal compris ce que tu essaies de dire ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Ben si, ça « marche »… Qu'est-ce qui te dérange ? 

_quand tu *en* fais = quand tu fais *de la danse*_


----------



## toinon

Il y a une différence entre "faire de la danse" et "danser". On peut être amené à danser occasionnellement (fête, mariage) mais "faire de la danse" implique une pratique régulière. 
C'est pourquoi, il me semble, que *Et quand tu le fais ?* est la meilleure solution. Cela renvoie à l'action de danser, sans évoquer de pratique régulière.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Je comprends le point de vue de Pointvirgule. 

..._"Je ne fais pas beaucoup *de danse"* → Et quand tu *en *fais ?_ 

Mais je ne serais pas enclin à rétorquer _Et quand tu en fais ?_ si la personne me disait _Je ne danse pas souvent._ D'ailleurs, je pense que la personne me répondrait _"Quand je fais de quoi ? Quand je danse, tu veux dire ?"_

Personnellement, j'aurais dit _Et quand c'est le cas ?_


----------



## snarkhunter

Oddmania said:


> Personnellement, j'aurais dit _Et quand c'est le cas ?_


Plutôt d'accord, les autres propositions me semblant assez "bancales"...

Ou bien "Et quand ça t'arrive ?" (sous-entendu "... malgré tout").


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> Mais je ne serais pas enclin à rétorquer _Et quand tu en fais ?_ si la personne me disait _Je ne danse pas souvent._


C'est uniquement parce que le substantif _danse_ est mentionné par le premier locuteur dans sa première question que j'ai suggéré de mettre _en_ (c'est moi qui souligne) :

_— Quelle est *ta danse* préférée ?
— Je ne danse pas souvent.
— Et quand tu *en* fais ?_

Quoi qu'il en soit, il y a en effet bien d'autres façons de poser cette question de façon plus naturelle. Je me limitais seulement au choix du pronom (_le / en_).


----------



## Reynald

Je pense qu'à l'oral, familièrement, on n'hésiterait pas à répéter "danse".

- Et quand tu danses ?


----------



## Maître Capello

MaldiniNothomb said:


> However, you could just replace "do" by the verb above, « et quand tu danses ? »





Reynald said:


> Je pense qu'à l'oral, familièrement, on n'hésiterait pas à répéter "danse".
> - Et quand tu danses ?


 Je ne pense d'ailleurs pas que ce soit particulièrement familier.


----------



## Reynald

C'est vrai. Je pensais que l'auteur de la question souhaitait éviter d'avoir la répétition de "danse" sur si peu de mots.


----------

